# British Tea Clipper NORMAN COURT



## Shipbuilder

I don't often build models of wooden sailing ships, so this one makes a change for me. Hull planked with self-adhesive paper strips. The rigging will be 100% metal. Masts & spars, brass, copper, steel rod & tube. Rigging (including ratlines) fine copper wire. Started it a couple of weeks ago.
Bob


----------



## Shipbuilder

More progress. Only 25 more sails to set & rig. The display case, base & sea are already complete.
Bob


----------



## liteflight

Bob,

I have been running round like a blue-tailed fly, so havn't communicated recently.

I like your models; I am inspired to see your workmanship; and the wonderful scale feeling that comes from your understated painting.

Thanks for the pictures, and thanks for keeping me aspiring!

andrew


----------



## Shipbuilder

Thanks for replies, here latest update. Once I have completed the standing rigging, there only remains to be done, the setting & rigging of the 16 square sails.
Bob


----------



## Shipbuilder

Latest progress. About to start fitting the sixteen square sails.
Bob


----------



## Shipbuilder

*NORMAN COURT Completed 32'=1"*

Completed it today, bit weary towards the end with all those sails - bit boring. Time to get back to "smoking funnels," I think!


----------



## Jim MacIntyre

Well Bob you may consider it a 'bit boring' but it is definitely another masterpiece. Not to take anything away from the ship itself the 'sea' setting really adds that final touch.
I recently acquired some 1/1250 models of some of the ships I sailed on. they would look great in a base like the ones you produce. I recall an earlier thread where you described the process. I'm going to reread it and give it a try. 
Keep them coming - it goves the rest of us motivation. 
Cheers 
Jim Mac


----------



## Shipbuilder

Thanks Jim,
It is only in the final stages that I begin to get a bit bored. As I move upwards, the sails get smaller & the upper yards are very fine & easily bent (made of wire), so I have to be very careful. As far as sailing ships go, I really prefer the big steel "windjammers" where the royal yards are almost as long as the lower ones. The sea is painted plasticine, but my wife does the painting of them using Humbrol gloss enamels.
Bob


----------



## heather shewan

*Tea Clipper Norman Court*



Shipbuilder said:


> I don't often build models of wooden sailing ships, so this one makes a change for me. Hull planked with self-adhesive paper strips. The rigging will be 100% metal. Masts & spars, brass, copper, steel rod & tube. Rigging (including ratlines) fine copper wire. Started it a couple of weeks ago.
> Bob


i would like to know how much it would cost to have the Tea Clipper Norman Court made and sent to Australia my Great Great grand father owned and sailed it and would love a model of it Heather


----------



## Shipbuilder

Hello Heather,
Afraid I stopped taking on private commissions for them some time ago. I really couldn't cope with the demand - too much pressure and commitment. At one stage, I had a waiting list of 24! That was in 2000. A couple of years after I stopped doing commissions after eventually completing the waiting list orders, I was persuaded to take on more "occasional" commissions as special favours. I went along with it and in no time at all, I was back where I started with a waiting list again - so I finally called a halt to it. 
There are others who build models to order, but they are generally large ones and can cost "thousands." Even my small ones cost "hundreds."
I usually sell the models when they are completed, but that is only to gain space to make more. I now often get "If you ever think of building....... - I will buy it!" But that would be a commission by another name, so I never take up such suggestions!
Sorry to be so negative, but at the age of almost 70, I just build whatever I feel like for my own satisfaction. I can put you in touch with someone who would definitely build a large one, but, as I said, it would cost "thousands!"
Bob


----------



## Shipbuilder

Here are some more pictures of it. It sold at auction in London some time ago.
Bob


----------



## rwiederrich

I love your clippers Bob.....just awesome.

Rob[=P]


----------



## ben27

good day shipbuilder.sm.yesterday.20:59 #11.re:britich tea clipper norman court,great models a credit to you.thank you for sharing.regards ben27


----------



## baileysan

heather shewan said:


> i would like to know how much it would cost to have the Tea Clipper Norman Court made and sent to Australia my Great Great grand father owned and sailed it and would love a model of it Heather


Heather
I have in my book collection "The Great Days Of Sail" written by Andrew Shewan and published in 1927. It relates to his voyaging in the Norman Court as Mate under his father and subsequently as Master of the Norman Court around 1873. I know they were part owners along with Baring Brothers a very well known sailing ship Owner.
Not sure how much information you have of your ancestors or the ship which was subsequently wrecked off Anglesey on the Welsh sands near Rhosneigr.

Very interesting to see your name come up


----------



## heather shewan

Hi Andrew Shewan was my Great Grand Father and am very interested in the history of his sailing day have the book that he wrote and would love a model of the ship the Norman Court, hopefully one day will be able to find some one to do that for me at a price I can afford.


----------



## makko

Heather,
Maybe Bob would send you a copy of the plans he used to make the model. That would give you the chance to look for a model builder closer to home or to give it a go yourself!
Just a thought.
Rgds.
Dave


----------



## DURANGO

heather shewan said:


> Hi Andrew Shewan was my Great Grand Father and am very interested in the history of his sailing day have the book that he wrote and would love a model of the ship the Norman Court, hopefully one day will be able to find some one to do that for me at a price I can afford.


 She was a similar rig to the Cutty Sark and if the cost of a professionally built model is not for you why not purchase a kit of the Cutty Sark and alter the name and the hull colour,s at the same time you would have the enjoyment of knowing that you put it together yourself there are many kits available at very reasonable prices regards


----------



## Bill Morrison

Hi Heather, It may not be a model but their is a beautiful postcard size painting by Jack Spurling of the Norman Court for sale on ebay UK with about 8 days to closing bid, if you don't have it already. It would look great set in a deep style frame.
All the best Bill Morrison.


----------



## heather shewan

Hi Bill ive had a look but can't seem to find it I was wondering if u can put the link up thank u Heather


----------



## DURANGO

Go to e bay type in 370970223880 for the post card or there is also a print of the Norman Court which is bigger type in 400346543061 regards and good luck .


----------

